# Safe to add user to group "tty"? [Solved]

## GetCool

Problem:  DirectFB requires r/w access to /dev/tty0.  You can add your user account to the group "tty", but I was unsure if this would create any sort of security problem (since the group "tty" seemingly has access to all /dev/tty*, /dev/pty*, etc. devices).

I never really got an answer, but here's what I ended up doing, just in case anyone else ever has this same question.

To be on the safe side, I made a separate group called "tty0" and set up a udev rule to assign group ownership of /dev/tty0 to group tty0:

/etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

```
KERNEL=="tty0", NAME="%k", GROUP="tty0"
```

This gives r/w access to group tty0 instead of the standard group tty.  I added my user account to tty0 (and not tty) and DirectFB works just fine.Last edited by GetCool on Sat Feb 18, 2006 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GetCool

[Accidentally edited my original post instead of adding a reply.  Bump.]

----------

